# Bushido beschimpft Natascha Kampusch!!!



## adst100 (24 Sep. 2008)

Bushido beschimpft Natascha Kampusch!!! 

http://tv-totaltube.blogspot.com/2008/09/bushido-beschimpft-natascha-kampusch.html


----------



## Katzun (24 Sep. 2008)

was ist das für ein spinner. wie kann man nur so einen dünnschiss vonsich lassen:devil:

das mädchen hat soviel leid erfahren und der spinner verhöhnt sie...unglaublich


----------



## General (24 Sep. 2008)

Das ist ja das schlimme daran,mit solchen Aussagen steigt die Anzahl seines Buches das er verkauft


----------



## armin (24 Sep. 2008)

Das Problem liegt an uns, solange man solchen Menschen ein Forum gibt sind sie Top, er ist leider die Sorte Musiker die eine Randgruppe anspricht die sehr groß ist.


----------



## Tokko (24 Sep. 2008)

Was will man auch von so einen anderes erwarten.


----------



## Buterfly (25 Sep. 2008)

Schade, dass solche Aussagen seiner Beliebtheit keinen Abbruch tun...


----------



## maierchen (2 Nov. 2008)

Bushido! Wer ist schon Bushido unser Ganster für Arme!


----------



## rollerboy4 (2 Nov. 2008)

Hoffentlich hat er mal das Glück an einen Perversen zu kommen, welcher ihn ein paar Jahre einsperrt. Der Junge ist total Hirnkrank !!!


----------

